# Become more guitar savvy



## rockrules99 (Dec 25, 2007)

http://guitarsavvy.blogspot.com/

This blog will help you become more guitar savvy. It provides helpful hints and links good for beginners and up.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Thanks! Got some nice stuff on there, i suggest Fretboard Warrior, it's alot of fun, and gives alot of practise with memorising your fretboard.


----------

